# Decision time



## snowfun (8 mo ago)

Hello fellow coffee drinkers.
After years of meandering around the periphery of “decent” coffee I have decided to join the ranks of the “hobby”. I want a machine which is fun (albeit a touch of frustration will be tolerated!) and good looking. So I’ve (almost) settled on a La Pav - Esperto Edotto or Esperto Anole or Professional Lusso Wood. Some visual differences certainly and no pressure gauge at the head in the latter. 

But realistically will the quality of the end product be any different?

I’ve got a Comandante C40 (struggling to source a Red Clix) grinder and happy to get a Niche if advised.

Any thoughts? Anything appreciated - albeit any suggested move away from a lever and back to the Rocket Cronometro R Mozzafiato I previously considered will be regarded as confusing! But I confess not totally dismissed…

Good to be here and looking forward to the bean adventure.
Tim


----------



## H175Driver (May 27, 2021)

Tim,
I am five weeks into owning a la Pavoni Europiccola and absolutely loving it. For me, making the coffee is just as much fun as drinking it and I want to be involved rather than just pushing a button. I own a Rocket Appartamento and although that is a fantastic machine it's not getting any use at the moment because I enjoy making coffee on the La Pavoni.
I decided to buy a new machine rather than going on eBay and purchased from Dancing Goat Coffee based just outside York. They are incredibly knowledgeable, very friendly and gave me a great deal of advice in my first few weeks.
I was a little concerned about temperature management before I started after reading up about the machine but it is very easy to control, initially I used temperature strips on the front but now I have changed to a LED temperature sensor to give myself I'm more accurate reading of the group temperature. I decided not to go for any gauges and just do it on feel.
I also use a hand grinder ( 1Zpresso JX Pro ) and another forum member has just bought my Eureka Specialita grinder.
Again, for me it is a more tactile experience than an electric grinder plus I'm only grinding 14g , so very quick.

I hope that helps,
Edward


----------



## snowfun (8 mo ago)

Interesting and encouraging that you are persisting with the lever rather than the Rocket. I’m definitely buying new - I rather like the concept of the two gauges and all that brass and copper but at £1800 the Edotto is significantly more expensive and, I speculate, won’t give me better coffee than, say, a Europiccola. That is something to think about…
What’s the LED temperature sensor you have? 
Have to confess that I really looking forward to pulling that lever!


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

I've got a pre-mill that I've modified to add the pressure profile kit (the dial on the group head) and some other custom bits from Coffee Sensor (bong isolator, drip tray grate, sight glass cover) The pressure profile kit is great to help you understand what's going on with the pull and replicate profiles. I got the digital thermometer from eBay and the holder from Coffee Sensor. Doing the upgrades and maintenance was straightforward enough and helps you understand how these machines work.











Buying vintage can be a minefield, but many folks suggest the build quality is better, so it might be worth further consideration? 

Good luck with your lever journey!


----------



## H175Driver (May 27, 2021)

I just purchased a cheap and cheerful £4.99 sensor from eBay and have the diode taped to the group with silver heat resistant tape.

Edward


----------

